# silk screen hash



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

well the first thing i did was, i went across the river where i live to a t-shirt printing shop, told them i was doing a project for my school and he gave me a  silk screen and frame, cleaned, then i take  and i lay it out on the counter, with something hard under, i use a big mirror, i take my trim, or weed, which ever, i throw it in the freezer over night, freezing weed makes the trich heads brittle, after thats done, i take a handful, rub it between my hands over the screen, rub it around on the screen lightly, pick up the pile and rub it again over the screen, smear it around and tap the screen lightly, letting the trich heads pass through the screen, i repeat it for a long time, you will know your weed is almost done when it starts loosing its "stickyness" then i scrape it together into a pile, and throw it in a coffe strainer thingy lol, and strain out the rest of the impurities, then throw it in a clean celephane, wrap it up tightly and tape it, get a piece of paper and wrap the hash in the paper tape it and get it wet, remembering to keep it tight, preheat the over to 175 degrees and bake for ten minutes, take out and press with a rolling pin or i used a beer bottle lol, pressing it, i do this 2 times, 1st one for 10 minutes, second for 5mins, after the 2nd pressing i throw it in the freezer for 10 minutes pull it out and check it out, they say its about 15-20 % pure, dont ask me. and thats it. hope u like
i'll get pics when i find that damn cord,. its easy by the way


----------



## Oscar (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you know the mesh opening of the silk screen you got?

_You could look under a loop and get a good idea._


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

i think Blender Hash is the best, or Ice Hash.
  same as bubble hash.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

1500 micron i beleive the dude said, iam probably wrong
edit: i compared coffee grinder hash to this and this was better, its was more hash than plant mater


Dc


----------

